# My new Fuji TT bike is in!!!!



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

It was just built up today, I love my carbon 05 Fuji professional. I wanted a full carbon TT bike, was going to go with a Trek TTX. 

But Fuji has full carbon TT bikes for 07, so I ordered one. 17lb on the scale. It looks much better in person than it does in the catalog. Sorry for the crappy pics, took them with my phone.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Sweet!

How's class?

T


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice ride. Looks wise I like the Fuji better than the Trek. I wish Fuji had a better distribution system. We have Fuji dealers in Ohio but they cater to the Amish and Mennonite communities with hybrid type bikes. When you go in to ask for a price they always give you MSRP which is too high. My Trek had a MSRP of $1540 and I bought it for $1300 and that included an upgraded crank.


----------



## Dr_Doom (Oct 25, 2006)

Let us know how the ride is on that bad boy.


----------



## bergjm (Dec 8, 2004)

Very nice, enjoy!

Let me know how you like the shifters on the aeros.

John B.


----------

